# fastmode - why not just select instead of play/select



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quick mode is nice. It would be even nicer if one could simply toggle it with the select button. After all, at present, pressing the select key w/o first hitting play does nothing. So, this is available.

Hitting play would still provide the message and the current status of on/off as now. So, all that would change would be to not require one to hit play first.

For example, I was watching football in quick mode. It would be nice if I could toggle it between plays w/o losing the audio. And being a toggle, it would be a lot easier to hold the remote in one hand. Trying to toggle it as it is now, one has to hold the remote in 2 hands or awkwardly in one hand. Try it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Disagree. With one button there would be a lot of entering Quickmode by mistake, and depending on the program some people might not notice it until the program is over and they wonder why it ended early. With a two button process you have to consciously want it to get it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

rocket777 said:


> For example, I was watching football in quick mode. It would be nice if I could toggle it between plays w/o losing the audio. And being a toggle, it would be a lot easier to hold the remote in one hand. Trying to toggle it as it is now, one has to hold the remote in 2 hands or awkwardly in one hand. Try it.


Jumping between plays is what 30 second skip is for. It's perfect timing for the end of one play to the beginning of the next. Combine that with watching the actual plays in Quickmode and you can watch a game really fast. Then only stop to watch a play again at normal speed if something interesting happens.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rocket777 said:


> After all, at present, pressing the select key w/o first hitting play does nothing. So, this is available.


QuickMode is available during playback of recordings or any time you're buffering Live TV (i.e. behind live, rather than current), and pressing 'Select' during Live TV viewing pops-up the Mini Guide at the bottom of the screen. They *could* do as you suggest, but a different button than Select would be needed, short of having to retrain viewers on a new method for accessing the Mini Guide. (Noting that TiVo stepped-on Channel Up/Down use in "Group Play" when they usurped it for SkipMode.)

As an alternative, similar to what they've done in other cases, I'd think a "press and hold" of the Play button would be a great single-button method for toggling QuickMode. (Re: "press and hold": try it using the ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons during playback of a recording.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Jumping between plays is what 30 second skip is for. It's perfect timing for the end of one play to the beginning of the next. Combine that with watching the actual plays in Quickmode and you can watch a game really fast. Then only stop to watch a play again at normal speed if something interesting happens.


I think their request is based on wanting to only speed-up the jabbering between plays, not skip it entirely, but watch the plays at normal speed.


----------



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

I find I often end up doing Play to start playing a program, Play again to dismiss the green play bar without an option for Quickmode, Play again to bring back the bar with Quickmode options, then Select.

It's a great feature, but it's rather hidden and difficult to get to.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ertyu said:


> It's a great feature, but it's rather hidden and difficult to get to.


I've experienced the same thing.

I'm liking the idea of using an extended press of the Play button to toggle QuickMode more and more, as it would also address your example, where you could START a video in QuickMode by holding-down the Play button.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

series5orpremier said:


> Disagree. With one button there would be a lot of entering Quickmode by mistake, and depending on the program some people might not notice it until the program is over and they wonder why it ended early. With a two button process you have to consciously want it to get it.


Yet another reason we need an options page in settings.

I imagine user confusion is why they also never implemented my suggestion for a 1 key toggle of closed captions - c key during playback.

I also don't like having to see the play bar info each time I want to change quickmode, as it can be a spoiler for a drama. I've got other uses in mind for quickmode besides football.

The select key as a toggle could still display the message, though in a shorter format, say, just "quickmode on/off". I think the way it is now will get tiring; how many times does one need to read the help message.

Perhaps, one might only show the full message once per switch to a new show; change to another show already turns off quickmode.

BTW: football today, with the high speed play offense, the 30 sec skip is too long - one really needs a 20 second skip. And as another user mentioned, I didn't want to skip it entirely, I just wanted to speed it up a bit. Using kmttg, I've actually used my computer to implement a 20 second skip using a wireless mouse as an extra remote control device.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> With one button there would be a lot of entering Quickmode by mistake, and depending on the program some people might not notice it until the program is over and they wonder why it ended early.


lol. Not seeing that as any kind of harm or big concern.

I wish I didn't notice quickmode and would wonder why the program ended early.


----------

